# Favourite lighter roast err roasters in 2021 (for espresso)



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Revisiting my list of roasters to try and looking forward for updated 2021 opinions.

I've had good experiences with Dark Woods, Extract and Steampunk recently. Looking to hear about more favourites


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

I've never had a bad bean from Crankhouse Coffee, they've been consistently excellent.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

How light is light?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Crafthouse coffee roasters are excellent.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

I do keep going back to Pharmacie, although that may be influenced by them being within walking distance from me.


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> How light is light?


 As light as you consider it to be on the lighter side. I'm up for trying new levels of lightness or light medium-ness


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

I'd happily revisit most roasters I've tried last year... sometimes I look for an interesting sounding bean, sometimes I'm just looking for value.

If I had to pick one for the rest of the year, I'd pick Crankhouse (always a fine selection), but there's so many more out there to try and lots of interesting beans being offered. On my wishlist is Plot and Girls that Grind, Artisan Roast, Horsham, Heart and Graft, Foundry.

Current enjoying Northstar via LSOL - a lightly roasted juicy banger - and the Esperanza Mandela from @BlackCatCoffee 👌


----------



## noctnikkor (Jan 8, 2021)

Obadiah, Thomsons, Origin would be my shouts for the lighter side


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I've had good, not-dark-roast espresso from coffee compass, craft house, rave, black cat and crown and canvas.

I don't know how you define light roast. For example, the craft house coffee was darker looking than the coffee compass, but CC on this forum are considered "dark dark dark". I don't believe that to be completely true... The crown and canvas looked about the same. In fact, I'd say they were broadly all "medium roast espresso" in my head. Light roast = filter roast - is that what you're looking for?

I've tried a couple of filter roasted coffees for espresso and couldn't get a good shot, perhaps I'm just not into that ultra light espresso...


----------



## olivier (Jan 4, 2016)

Haven't had their beans in a while, but I think Assembly roast fairly light. Sometimes, Colonna do as well, but lately I've had more medium type roasts from them. It seems like some of the big Nordic names tend to roast a bit darker on average these days. Not always a bad thing, actually.

Currently have a washed Rwandan coffee from Gardelli that's roasted quite light as well, but on different beans, his roast is definitely more medium.

Roasting light for the sake of it seems like it's becoming less common. Whether it's because roasters have acquired experience/data that tell them that for some beans roasting too light is not the way to go, or if it's to appeal to a broader customer base. Maybe a bit of both?


----------



## Beerista (Jun 15, 2020)

Mudlark13 said:


> I've never had a bad bean from Crankhouse Coffee, they've been consistently excellent.


 I was hoping the espresso would be as good as the filter. I'm hoping to get some in the shop when re-open.


----------

